
From Fins into Hands – Scientists Discover a Deep Evolutionary Link - Osiris30
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/18/science/from-fins-into-hands-scientists-discover-a-deep-evolutionary-link.html?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits&pagewanted=all
======
rusanu
For anyone interested in the (broader) subject there is a surprisingly
readable book on the topic: Gaining Ground: The Origin and Evolution of
Tetrapods [0]

Interestingly enough, in this book I've learned about yet another meaning of
the term 'process' (ie. a prominence or projection, as from a bone), when I
realized what it means in the context I had to go back some 20 pages and read
again :)

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Gaining-Ground-Second-Evolution-
Tetra...](https://www.amazon.com/Gaining-Ground-Second-Evolution-
Tetrapods/dp/025335675X)

------
s0ulphire
Fully open version: [https://news.uchicago.edu/article/2016/08/18/discovery-
revea...](https://news.uchicago.edu/article/2016/08/18/discovery-reveals-
evolutionary-path-fins-fingers)

